# Is my mini donkey pregnant



## kalebburton14 (Jun 27, 2014)

She was In with a mini jack 11months ago. I can't tell if she is getting fat or if she is pregnant.
View attachment 31861


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

When in doubt a blood test is cheap and easy to do yourself. I have sent some here before:
http://www.biotracking.com/horses


----------



## Mystique (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't say for sure, but does look like it. You shouldn't have long to wait to find out. But as the other person said, blood tests will tell ya, or call a vet.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

If it's been 11 months since she was in with the jack, she should be close to foaling if she is in foal so she should be bagging up, showing udder development, at this point.

My rough estimate for foaling, since I always know the dates of breeding, is 11 months plus 10 days, with 10 days on either side of that date within "normal" foaling date range.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do not have her palpitated. Just be ready, won&#8217;t be long if she is preggers. And congratulations.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

So, did this donkey turn out to be pregnant or not? Would love an update!


----------



## kalebburton14 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes she was






she had him august 20th thanks everyone for the info


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh my Goodness!!! What a darling baby!! There is almost nothing as cute as a tiny baby donkey Congrats!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Too cute, that's a face that makes you smile!


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Lesson: if you think they are, they probably are, unless you want them to be, then they're just messing with your mind. XD He's adorable!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I want one!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

So adorable. Nothing like a baby donkey.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

He's about the cutest thing ever! And they both look in such wonderful condition too. Congrats on your baby, I missed your post previously.


----------

